# QI tonight



## Catwoman76 (Feb 25, 2011)

QI is on at the moment and I heard Jimmy Carr say " Did they put a Diabetic Clinic next to a doughnut stand" then the audience went Oooohhhhh and he said "what".  The question was something about what do they do in Florida.  Must say he is definately not my cup of tea.  Did anyone else see or hear it? Sheena


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> QI is on at the moment and I heard Jimmy Carr say " Did they put a Diabetic Clinic next to a doughnut stand" then the audience went Oooohhhhh and he said "what".  The question was something about what do they do in Florida.  Must say he is definately not my cup of tea.  Did anyone else see or hear it? Sheena



i watched it for 2 secs then put it over so missed it, not my thing either prefer alan carr


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, I've seen it before - he was making a typical Jimmy Carr joke because the question was about somewhere in Florida having a huge number of amputations, so not in the best possible taste


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love QI. And Jimmy Carr always makes jokes in dubious taste. I personally like him but I may have a peculiar sense of humour 

Rob


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a sense of humour that can tolerate most things. Frankie Boyle is a favourite and is always well received by myself. That said, Jimmy Carr is not. I just find him to be an obnoxious turd.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with Rob here, I love Jimmy Carr, think he is hilarious.  I think he is a on par with Jack Dee and he is hard to find funny as well.  Both near the mark, often over it but I laugh.

However at the moment my funniest is Lee Mack.  His sit com I just roll around laughing and he was on Alan Carr's Chatty Man last week I think and he was hilarious, rip roaringly funny.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> I'm with Rob here, I love Jimmy Carr, think he is hilarious.  I think he is a on par with Jack Dee and he is hard to find funny as well.  Both near the mark, often over it but I laugh.
> 
> However at the moment my funniest is Lee Mack.  His sit com I just roll around laughing and he was on Alan Carr's Chatty Man last week I think and he was hilarious, rip roaringly funny.



Interesting. I like Jimmy Carr, Jack Dee and Frankie Boyle, but really don't like Lee Mack much. One of my favourites at the moment is David Mitchell.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> However at the moment my funniest is Lee Mack.  His sit com I just roll around laughing and he was on Alan Carr's Chatty Man last week I think and he was hilarious, rip roaringly funny.



The one fault Lee Mack has is the fact he is massively northern. That's about it. Otherwise I do love his comedy.



Northerner said:


> Interesting. I like Jimmy Carr, Jack Dee and Frankie Boyle, but really don't like Lee Mack much. One of my favourites at the moment is David Mitchell.



I can't stand either David Mitchell or Webb. I can't fathom as to why that is but oh well.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

David Mitchell is a true genius ! Well said Alan. 

I used to love Frankie Boyle too on 8 out of 10 cats but didn't find his Tramadol Nights funny.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I used to love Frankie Boyle too on 8 out of 10 cats but didn't find his Tramadol Nights funny.



Tramadol Nights was bizarre I must say. Alot to be enjoyed on it though. Then again I was out of work at the time so I had to do something to kill the time.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

TomH said:


> Tramadol Nights was bizarre I must say. Alot to be enjoyed on it though. Then again I was out of work at the time so I had to do something to kill the time.



  I was waiting fo ryou to say it was hilarious just to show how diverse comedy taste can be ! 

I agree, he did show some sparks but seemed out of control and needed a good script editor to restrain him.

A bit like Blackadder 1st series or a lot of Spike Milligan's Q series (long long time ago).

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Interesting. I like Jimmy Carr, Jack Dee and Frankie Boyle, but really don't like Lee Mack much. One of my favourites at the moment is David Mitchell.



I'm exactly the same. Don't like Lee Mack either. David Mitchell is great when he goes off on one of his rants!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I was waiting fo ryou to say it was hilarious just to show how diverse comedy taste can be !
> 
> I agree, he did show some sparks but seemed out of control and needed a good script editor to restrain him.
> 
> ...



I've got a boxed set of Spike Milligan's war diaries which keep me giggling and helps to keep me sane. They are very poignant and have made me rather teary over the past few months given my current situation.

Tom


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I was waiting fo ryou to say it was hilarious just to show how diverse comedy taste can be !
> 
> I agree, he did show some sparks but seemed out of control and needed a good script editor to restrain him.
> 
> ...



Frankie was good in Mock the Week too. I think Tramadol Nights was pretty close to how he comes across in his autobiography, if you've ever read it 

I think one of the reason I don't like Lee Mack much is because of his Northern-ness!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Frankie was good in Mock the Week too. I think Tramadol Nights was pretty close to how he comes across in his autobiography, if you've ever read it



He was good in mock the week, and loved his first stand up dvd bout pee'd ma panties  

But he goes on about sexual abuse to the audience too much lol begining to wonder bout the guy  

Jimmy carr tries too hard to be contraversial I think! does not surprise me what comes out of his mouth now really!! 

Im a michael mcintyre lover!!! 

Has anyone heard the new scottish boy, kevin bridges? He is really funny


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 25, 2011)

xxlou_lxx said:


> He was good in mock the week, and loved his first stand up dvd bout pee'd ma panties
> 
> But he goes on about sexual abuse to the audience too much lol begining to wonder bout the guy
> 
> ...



Kevin Bridges is bloody brilliant. Bar being Glaswegian. I do love how he doesn't have to be in your face or as rude as other comics do.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 25, 2011)

TomH said:


> Kevin Bridges is bloody brilliant. Bar being Glaswegian. I do love how he doesn't have to be in your face or as rude as other comics do.



yep he is a weejie  but then technically so was billy connolly! and i have the whole of the big yins dvd collection haha 

the wee old woman on the bus joke gets me everytime


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

Lee evans all the way


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't mind jimmy carr in small doses, similar with frankie boyle. and I quite like Jeremy Clarkson!  

David mitchell is great - but my fave sketch show recently was Armstrong and Miller


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> I don't mind jimmy carr in small doses, similar with frankie boyle. and I quite like Jeremy Clarkson!
> 
> David mitchell is great - but my fave sketch show recently was Armstrong and Miller



A+M are brilliant - especially the two airmen!


----------



## Liz! (Feb 26, 2011)

LOVE David Mitchell. And QI. Great to have an intelligent quiz at last on primetime TV.

And if we can't laugh at our predicament where on earth would we be? Humour does tend to poke fun at things which you shouldn't really laugh at, but that can make it all the more funny - and interestingly the audience made their opinion clear.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2011)

Liz! said:


> And if we can't laugh at our predicament where on earth would we be? Humour does tend to poke fun at things which you shouldn't really laugh at, but that can make it all the more funny - and interestingly the audience made their opinion clear.



Yep totally and utterly agree with that.

There was a bit on the Sue Perkins and someone show recently where they were taking off the Good Life and Sue was pouring sugar or something into a pot and said to her sidekick something about getting diabetes with all this sugar or similar.

A few people complained which is fair enough.    My view is that this was supposed to be a comedy programme and whilst I don't think Sue Perkins is funny in the slightest it was comedy and to me that is ok.  

I only get cross when it is the factual programmes or This Morning or the news or media and they get it very wrong.   

Comedy is comedy and as Liz says sometimes you have to laugh at your predicament, that is the basis of comedy sometimes.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know what you all mean by northern comedy.   I'm a southerner but as far as I'm concerned comedy is comedy and have no idea about northern, southern or Scottish comedy except the accents


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> ...and whilst I don't think Sue Perkins is funny in the slightest it was comedy and to me that is ok.



What???!!!! Sue Perkins is wonderful!


----------



## katie (Feb 26, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> David Mitchell is a true genius ! Well said Alan.
> 
> I used to love Frankie Boyle too on 8 out of 10 cats but didn't find his Tramadol Nights funny.





TomH said:


> Tramadol Nights was bizarre I must say. Alot to be enjoyed on it though. Then again I was out of work at the time so I had to do something to kill the time.



I concur, David Mitchell = Genius 

I used to like Frankie Boyle, but Tramadol Nights was AWFUL. I hope he can make his way back after completely ruining his image


----------



## katie (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say. I didn't see the QI episode, but I think that jokes sounds like it might be funny lol.  I like Jimmy Carr sometimes but other times he's just annoying.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Liz! said:


> LOVE David Mitchell. And QI. Great to have an intelligent quiz at last on primetime TV.
> 
> And if we can't laugh at our predicament where on earth would we be? Humour does tend to poke fun at things which you shouldn't really laugh at, but that can make it all the more funny - and interestingly the audience made their opinion clear.



Well said Liz, I have been thinking, what if it hadn't been Jimmy Carr saying the Diabetic comment, would I have said anything, I know the audience did.  Jo Brand makes me smile, and The Liverpool comedian that was on Graham Norton last night ( can't remember his name, I have the memory of a goldfish!) I found him funny.  They were talking about accents and the American actress, Dianne Kruger, who's I now know is German, asked the Commedian if he could do an English accent :O.  Very good it was, but he said he has difficulty in speaking because of his big teeth, that has had since the age of 7  lol Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Jo Brand is great. I also like Sean Lock. I liked Michael Mackintyre when he first appeared on telly but now he just annoys me. Russell Howard can be quite funny at times, and Andy Parsons and Andy Hamilton, Sandi Toksvig, Ross Noble etc. I used to like Rhod Gilbert until that awful series he had on recently (something about questions).

Comedy is certainly a whole lot different from when I went to see 'The Comedians' at the London Palladium in 1970 - bernard Manning, Frank Carson, Charlie Williams, Duggie Brown, etc.!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Jo Brand is great. I also like Sean Lock. I liked Michael Mackintyre when he first appeared on telly but now he just annoys me. Russell Howard can be quite funny at times, and Andy Parsons and Andy Hamilton, Sandi Toksvig, Ross Noble etc. I used to like Rhod Gilbert until that awful series he had on recently (something about questions).
> 
> Comedy is certainly a whole lot different from when I went to see 'The Comedians' at the London Palladium in 1970 - bernard Manning, Frank Carson, Charlie Williams, Duggie Brown, etc.!



Hi Alan, was his name Michael Mackintyre? The one that I couldn't remember. Thanks Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi Alan, was his name Michael Mackintyre? The one that I couldn't remember. Thanks Sheena



No, it was John Bishop on Graham Norton last night (the one with the teeth! )


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> No, it was John Bishop on Graham Norton last night (the one with the teeth! )



Thanks for that Alan, now remember it's John Bishop, remember it's John Bishop, remember it's John Bishop, I think it's gone in now  Sheena


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2011)

I love John Bishop and Jo Brand.  I follow them both on twitter.  Jo Brand is pretending to be a man at the moment and drawn a tash on her avatar.  Funny lady.


----------



## margie (Feb 26, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> I love John Bishop and Jo Brand.  I follow them both on twitter.  Jo Brand is pretending to be a man at the moment and drawn a tash on her avatar.  Funny lady.



Up until about 18 months ago I'd never heard of John Bishop - now he seems to be everywhere. 

Both Jimmy and Alan Carr make me cringe.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> I love John Bishop and Jo Brand.  I follow them both on twitter.  Jo Brand is pretending to be a man at the moment and drawn a tash on her avatar.  Funny lady.



I am trying to uninstall netintelliengce on my computer and then maybe I could view twitter and the funny Jo Brand.
I remember seeing an act on TV over 10 years ago, and the comic came to Basingstoke, so my daughter Suzanne and myself went to see him, he was very funny and his name was ....................................... Bob Down.  I wonder what happened to him. Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I am trying to uninstall netintelliengce on my computer and then maybe I could view twitter and the funny Jo Brand.
> I remember seeing an act on TV over 10 years ago, and the comic came to Basingstoke, so my daughter Suzanne and myself went to see him, he was very funny and his name was ....................................... Bob Down.  I wonder what happened to him. Sheena



I remember him! He's probably still going, just not getting any TV exposure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOenv-itGkg


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2011)

I used to go to a comedy club in Blackheath or was it Greenwich (long time ago) and there was three comedians each night and one compare.  The best by far I ever saw was a guy called Ricky Grover.  He was so funny.  

The next time I saw him he was Johnny (unfunny) Vaughn on Johnny Vaughn's BBC2 sitcom which was really awful.   It was cringeworthy.  The best character on that was the drunk Scotsman at the bar, same one every week.  He is my sister in law's dad and is brilliant.    

He, by the way is called Joe Dunlop and was in Dixon of Dock Green for ever and was the guy who wrote that drama on  TV on  Boxing Day called When Harvey met Bob which was also really really fantastic.

I was on That's Life with that bloody awful woman Esther Rantzen.  Always thought she was great until I met her !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my Dad's best friends is the comedian Johnnie Casson. I've met him loads of time and he's always cracking jokes, never stops and really funny. We all went to see him on Opp Knocks when Hughie was running it in the 70s  He was beaten by Peters and Lee


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I remember him! He's probably still going, just not getting any TV exposure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOenv-itGkg



Thanks for the clips Alan, ah it brought back memories, he was funny.  I remember when he finished and went off at the side of the stage, he pulled his hair piece off, we only got a glimpse though. If he ever comes back to Basingstoke I would love to see him again. Sheena


----------

